# How fast do your dog(s) eat?



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

How fast do your dog(s) eat?

Crystal is -so slow-. One kibble at a time. One by one. It gets annoying sometimes when I am busy and really need to go.

Nour is on the opposite end of the spectrum. Give him a bowl of food and it is gone in 20 seconds. With him I constantly worry about bloat and other issues.

All in all, my dogs are opposites. How fast do your dogs eat?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have one of each - one EXTREMELY slow eater. Takes her forever to get through her meal! And one EXTREMELY fast eater. As in, it is gone within seconds of me putting the bowl down!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Depends on the size, protein source and what the dogs and I did that day. 

Zefra is usually faster than Stark though.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey eats like he's starving to death, which he's not by the way:laugh:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Same, one extremely fast and one super slow. I feed Delgado first and then put him outside then feed Jazzy so she can eat in peace without him hovering over her


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden is definitely a slowpoke.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also have a slowpoke with eating raw or kibble.
He just enjoys every bite, no rush!


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

She eats like a Lady!!!
In most cases very slow...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Slow. Doesn't matter what we do that day, or what they are eating.

Duke is the slowest. He needs 30min. Zira an be a bit fast and it's usually gone within 10-15min. Though, occasionally she is just as slow as Duke.

I wish they'd eat a little faster. 5-10min would work just fine for me.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When Pyrate was a pup I had to do the 20 minutes with the food then it's gone routine in order to get him in the habit of eating it all at the same time - he was fed twice a day. Since Raina was a pup she has never had any problem eating. I timed her the other day and it took just under 50 seconds to eat a little over a cup of dry kibble with a couple treats and lick the bowl so hard it fell off the porch. She still get fed twice a day. I have heard in order to slow them down to put a ball in the dish so they have to eat around it. Raina chose to just pick up the ball and put it outside the dish! LOL!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

My Cattle Dog Saba is Medium to Fast depending on what it is she's eating,and how much she likes it...Standard Poodle Bella is the slowest eater in the pack and always finishes last, she actually chews her food...GSD Shelby is the middle of the road.So typically everyone finishes in this order, Saba first,Shelby second,and Bella last.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon and Pan eat 2-3 cups in under 2 minutes. Coke eats 2 cups in 5 minutes. He actually chews each kibble. If my dogs couldn't eat their meal in 5 minutes I'd be shocked and probably think they were overfed, but then again having multiple dogs mean they all eat like they think someone is going to steal their food (which no one ever does since I don't allow it, and they all eat from their own bowls in the same order every time). I voted "pretty fast".


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I was so worried about how fast Tony ate that I took him to the vet. He was fine. I got a tip about adding some canned to slow him down, I didn't believe it but tried it anyway. It worked, he would lick the canned off the kibble before inhaling some kibble, lick, inhale...


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I was so worried about how fast Tony ate that I took him to the vet. He was fine. I got a tip about adding some canned to slow him down, I didn't believe it but tried it anyway. It worked, he would lick the canned off the kibble before inhaling some kibble, lick, inhale...


You might try a muffin tin, 6 muffin size. That's the only way I've extended the time towards a minute.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed raw.
Onyx is a strong chewer, she is always done first, regardless of what is offered.

Karlo is next but he sometimes isn't into what he's being fed~ he is sick of chicken and gives me a look when he see's it! 

Kacie is a slowpoke, but it is because her tooth alignment is so off. 
I'm at a point where I may need to start grinding some of the bones for her. She gets thru them now, but it is a 10 minute ordeal compared to my other dogs 1 or two minutes. 

All three of my dogs have high food drive, but crunchy treats are seldom taken with joy.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Angus eats with a regular pace. 

Freyja eats so fast that we had to train "leave it" and use it while she eats, or else she sucks down food so fast that she chokes on it. She learned that if she holds her breath while on "leave it" I wouldn't notice that she was choking, so I would release her and she could inhale food again. Now I make her sit back at a stay until I can see that she is breathing normally.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Freddy said:


> You might try a muffin tin, 6 muffin size. That's the only way I've extended the time towards a minute.


Haha. I tried that. She learned that she could flip it and easily access all the food.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko eats fast, his bowl of food is gone in about a minute (3/4 cup of food). Rosa takes longer, about three or four minutes (1/3 cup food).

They eat three times a day, that's why the amounts are so small. Plus it's a high calorie food. (California Naturals Grain Free)

But at the evening meal, which is scrambled eggs and boiled chicken, both of then are very fast eaters.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny inhales his food like he is starving; both his am kibble and pm raw ( but the raw takes a bit longer because he has to actually chew! ) He is 90 pounds and at a perfect weight, has never had to worry about anyone taking his food. Wish he could slow down and savor it more.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

It depends on which meal he's eating. I feed raw, so morning is raw meaty bone which is partially frozen, so he'll take it into the grass and gnaw on it for about 10 minutes. Dinner is muscle and organ meats and is usually defrosted by then, so that takes about 15 seconds


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

i'd say about average for both pups


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

If it's something Kaos loves like cheese, turkey or chicken its gone at light speed.....


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 3 dogs. The small fat one eats as fast as his mouth will go. The old pit eats fast but not frantic. 

My shepherd mix would be a good free feeder. She is not a crazy eater she is not even that food motivated. She eats because she is hungry. My little fat dog eats because he loves to eat.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

3 dogs that eat with seeming enjoyment, savoring each bite. 

Other dog inhales. I put a nylabone toy in his dish to slow him down, as it is big and he has to work to get around it. (Thankfully he hasn't figured out he only needs to take it out first! ) Poor guy, I know he's hungry and I'm trying to put weight on him. Even before, when he wasn't so thin, he still scarfed. Before he came here he was free fed, so the change to scheduled feedings seemed to turn him into a scarfer.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Try velcro!!





Caitydid255 said:


> Haha. I tried that. She learned that she could flip it and easily access all the food.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

This is a funny poll. But I'll play.

Wendy is a slow eater with periodic patrols around the kitchen with stops to sip some water and check if Gidget is still eating.

Gidget is just like Wendy - she nibbles, savors, and goes for a sip, checks on Wendy's bowl then goes back to her kibble.

Bailey is a food Hoover. I put the full bowl down, I hear some crunching - then it's all gone. I evict her from the kitchen in order to allow the other two to eat at their own pace - otherwise they will loose all kibble when they go to get a drink or do a slow stroll around the kitchen.


----------



## ladywolf9653 (Apr 26, 2012)

All three of ours are different.

Deacon eats immediately and licks the bowl clean, but he's paranoid because he's been getting cut back a bit. As he gets older and less mobile, he needs less, but try arguing with him about that 

Eva is a slow, steady eater

Phoebe is a diva...she needs an audience in order to eat. So, she waits until the other two are done and have come back into the room - once they are settled, then and only then will she eat. It's gotten bad enough at some points that I considered taping an audience clapping and cheering, and setting that up to play while she eats *sigh*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Anja literally almost inhales her food, and will often sneeze while she is scarfing it down to prove it. Conor is more deliberate - he is a careful eater and savors every bite. Not too slow, not too fast. 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Polar opposite dogs: Buddy takes his time relishing his food, Rey probably doesn't even taste hers.


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine all eat at a pretty fast pace, not super speed but still pretty quick


----------

